# I just bought a 2017 Highlander



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I traded my 2012 in and I just got a all black 2017 Highlander, now I'm thinking its way to nice to uber in lol.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Agreed.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Congrats on your new ride... the question: are you gonna drive it when the new rates cuts arrive?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Razor thin Uber driver profit margins and @20mpg it can drive u in luxury to bankruptcy court ? after the repo, 2005 Prius ?


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Congrats on your new ride... the question: are you gonna drive it when the new rates cuts arrive?


Ugh, damn cuts! They are so good at screwing drivers over. I only ant 2 or 3 days prime time hours (campus, bars,clubs etc)


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I am holding off another 6-7 months before buying anything. This industry is in flux and the rates are changing all the time along with vehicle categories.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I am holding off another 6-7 months before buying anything. This industry is in flux and the rates are changing all the time along with vehicle categories.


That's smart, Do you ant full time or part time?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

ColumbusRides said:


> That's smart, Do you ant full time or part time?


Full time for about 3.5 years. If I do decide to pop on another vehicle i want to cross the XL category like I have now but also select. I am in a wait and see mode currently just driving the wheels off my XL.

The only way I would consider going back to Lyft is if my vehcile crosses Lux , Black Lux and Black Lux SUV. I would never do anything other then high tiers LUX up only. They have cut the rate so low on Reg and Lyft XL here in Minneapolis it makes no sense to do anymore.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Wecome to Uberhaul XL. Be ready to carry onion sacks, ikea furnitures, movie equipments and dirty bicycles for almost gas money.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

2starDriver said:


> Wecome to Uberhaul XL. Be ready to carry onion sacks, ikea furnitures, movie equipments and dirty bicycles for almost gas money.


#cancel


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> #cancel


Or 5 drunkards down the street for $6 bucks


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Getting in debt for Uber is such a risky business when one false claim can put your in bankruptcy court.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> I traded my 2012 in and I just got a all black 2017 Highlander, now I'm thinking its way to nice to uber in lol.


Congrats, but I see a lot of depreciation in your future.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Illini said:


> Congrats, but I see a lot of depreciation in your future.


Beat me to it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColumbusRides said:


> I traded my 2012 in and I just got a all black 2017 Highlander, now I'm thinking its way to nice to uber in lol.


" THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE " !


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> " THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE " !


Everything I learned about driving I learned from the Kurgan!


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Illini said:


> Congrats, but I see a lot of depreciation in your future.


I also thought about that, but I don't care. I'll run it into the ground and pay off the 20k I owe in a year, I'll be fine


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Congrats on your new ride... the question: are you gonna drive it when the new rates cuts arrive?


I'm so tired of reading these negative messages.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Whiners gotta whine


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Full time for about 3.5 years. If I do decide to pop on another vehicle i want to cross the XL category like I have now but also select. I am in a wait and see mode currently just driving the wheels off my XL.


I've been on the fence about moving to a different vehicle as well. Currently drive a 2015 GMC Sierra, been considering a similar aged Dodge Durango for awhile.

While I only drive a few nights a week for side cash, I'd be lying if I didn't say that getting something that will do XL/Comfort/Select as well didn't cross my mind while searching.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

ColumbusRides said:


> I traded my 2012 in and I just got a all black 2017 Highlander, now I'm thinking its way to nice to uber in lol.


Thats because it is. And about 10 years too new on top of it.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> I've been on the fence about moving to a different vehicle as well. Currently drive a 2015 GMC Sierra, been considering a similar aged Dodge Durango for awhile.
> 
> While I only drive a few nights a week for side cash, I'd be lying if I didn't say that getting something that will do XL/Comfort/Select as well didn't cross my mind while searching.


Wait... Since a Comfort Durango needs to be 2016 or newer in your area, you're thinking about spending potentially over 20K on a very unreliable vehicle to drive part time for a few more bucks?  Also, pretty much just like everywhere else, Select seems to be closed in your area. Most likely in anticipation of it being phased out in favor of Comfort.

I'd say XL is the best option if you want to make more per mile/minute and those can be up to 15 years old in your area.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Wait... Since a Comfort Durango needs to be 2016 or newer in your area, you're thinking about spending potentially over 20K on a very unreliable vehicle to drive part time for a few more bucks?  Also, pretty much just like everywhere else, Select seems to be closed in your area. Most likely in anticipation of it being phased out in favor of Comfort.
> 
> I'd say XL is the best option if you want to make more per mile/minute and those can be up to 15 years old in your area.


If I move to a Durango, it won't be BECAUSE of Uber. I just want one. I might get the second row bench instead of the second row captains chairs because of Uber though.....to bump me into the XL category with 7 seat belts and all.

I tow a boat to the lake most weekends, and as my boys grow, they are wanting to bring friends with them. That 3rd row would be nice so we don't have to take two vehicles when others come along. Also had a Trailblazer SS before my Sierra. Kinda miss the "hot rod suv" vibe it had.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> If I move to a Durango, it won't be BECAUSE of Uber. I just want one. I might get the second row bench instead of the second row captains chairs because of Uber though.....to bump me into the XL category with 7 seat belts and all.
> 
> I tow a boat to the lake most weekends, and as my boys grow, they are wanting to bring friends with them. That 3rd row would be nice so we don't have to take two vehicles when others come along. Also had a Trailblazer SS before my Sierra. Kinda miss the "hot rod suv" vibe it had.


Stay away from anything made by Chrysler. They look pretty, but what is under the hood will eventually make you cry.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> Stay away from anything made by Chrysler. They look pretty, but what is under the hood will eventually make you cry.


I've been hearing the other side a lot lately. Have some friends with late model Mopar products with excellent experiences.

Chassis is German now (Chassis carried over from partnership with Daimler Benz). Transmission is a ZF unit (The 8HP is known to be one of the most robust units on the planet at this point). The 5.7 from Dodge easily has as good or better rep than the 5.3 in my Sierra. This is my second 5.3 and it's been just as bulletproof as the first.

IMO, you have to really work to find a "bad" vehicle anymore. They'll all have little issues along the way. It's a machine with over 1,000 moving parts, miles of electrical wiring, and more tech than the space shuttle, can't expect anything like that to not have a hiccup from time to time.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> I've been hearing the other side a lot lately. Have some friends with late model Mopar products with excellent experiences.
> 
> Chassis is German now (Chassis carried over from partnership with Daimler Benz). Transmission is a ZF unit (The 8HP is known to be one of the most robust units on the planet at this point). The 5.7 from Dodge easily has as good or better rep than the 5.3 in my Sierra. This is my second 5.3 and it's been just as bulletproof as the first.
> 
> IMO, you have to really work to find a "bad" vehicle anymore. They'll all have little issues along the way. It's a machine with over 1,000 moving parts, miles of electrical wiring, and more tech than the space shuttle, can't expect anything like that to not have a hiccup from time to time.


Enjoy your car, don't say we didn't warn you.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> Enjoy your car, don't say we didn't warn you.


Don't worry, I'm acutely aware of my own decisions at this point in the game. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

AvisDeene said:


> Stay away from anything made by Chrysler. They look pretty, but what is under the hood will eventually make you cry.


Just stay away from that 3.6 liter pentastar V6 and you'll be fine.

Signed, an owner of a Chrysler van with a quarter of a million miles on the original engine and trans.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> Razor thin Uber driver profit margins and @20mpg it can drive u in luxury to bankruptcy court ? after the repo, 2005 Prius ?


Those Prii should only be used for Uber Black. Uber X paxholes should get a rusted beat up old tandem bicycle where the paxhole does 100% of the peddling.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> Getting in debt for Uber is such a risky business when one false claim can put your in bankruptcy court.


Make sure one has two dash cams


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Chorch said:


> I'm so tired of reading these negative messages.


Uber created a new breed of sarcastic drivers.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> I also thought about that, but I don't care. I'll run it into the ground and pay off the 20k I owe in a year, I'll be fine


What trim is your Highlander?


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

How is going after nearly three months?

Gas guzzler? Pax opinions? Increase in tips? etc...


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

2starDriver said:


> What trim is your Highlander?


It's XLE


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Brotherlove said:


> How is going after nearly three months?
> 
> Gas guzzler? Pax opinions? Increase in tips? etc...


But 
Its. A 
" HIGHLANDER" !

( " There Can Be Only One " ! )

Humming " Who wants to Live Forever"- Queen.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Brotherlove said:


> How is going after nearly three months?
> 
> Gas guzzler? Pax opinions? Increase in tips? etc...


One of the reasons I bought it is because I thought I would see an increase in tips but that hasn't happened. Some people says it's nice but then don't tip... tips have not increased at all. It cost me around 40 to fill up.


----------

